# Scottish Gaelic: pronunciation



## Eáránë

Hello!

I am trying to study Scottish Gaelic on my own, but I have not yet been able to find a good site on the internet where the pronunciation of the words is explained. I would prefer a site with phonetic transcriptions, but other suggestions are also welcome 

Thank you very much!!
Eáránë


----------



## Outsider

Have you taken a look at Wikipedia yet?


----------



## Eáránë

No I hadn't seen it :s

Thank you very much!!! You have been a great help!

Eàrànë


----------



## bb3ca201

I'm a Gaelic speaker, Earane.  I'll be glad to help you also, if you'd like one-on-one.  Let me know via this board, and I'll give you my e-mail.


----------

